# Cervical Spine Surgery



## Seth (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Folks,
Anyone have fusions in the cervical spine and have anything good to say? I am just starting researching this and everything I have found so far scares the crap out of me. Looking at four fusions with hardware, posterior. Long, long recovery. I am also interested in anyone who maybe should have had a surgery and elected not to.
Thanks as always,
Seth


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 27, 2016)

Seth,

My Mom, who is in her 80's, just went thru major back surgery with pedicle screws and clamping mechanisms for the two titanium rods, hers span 4 vertebrea because she had already broken her back 50 years earlier when skiing. I can tell you we were getting the run around at two different hospitals because they did not know what to do. Finally found Dr Aulisi at DC Med Star who knew what he was doing: http://www.medstarhealth.org/doctor/dr-edward-fiore-aulisi-md-facs-faans/#q={}. Recovery was a total *****, she is still on 10 mg long lasting Oxycontin for the evening, four months after the surgery.
However she is up and moving around quite well. Here is the closest picture to what she has in her back. http://www.3ders.org/images2014/First_spine-MEDICREAGroup_3d-printing-3.jpg

You are close enough that I would strongly try to get a consult and make the drive.


----------

